# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  how to take DataBase Backup from remote server to local system

## vinayak.v

hi..
i want to take the DB Backup from the
remote server to the local system..
i'm using sql server2008 enterprise edition and the remote server is sql server2008 express
how to do it..

please help me...

----------


## rmiao

Backup db on remote server, copy backup file to local disk then restore.

----------


## alex_green

As mentioned above, in case if you have access on remote server via UNC path you can use such tools as SQLBackupAndFtp or IBackup or similar.

----------


## skhanal

As long as your sql agent service account has access to remote destination (using UNC), you can schedule native backup to write to remote server.

----------

